# Most Efficient Shelving



## Wilson (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the most efficient shelving setup for a garage?  Would you go with slide-out bin storage, metal rack shelf?


----------



## imported_Mailman (Jun 16, 2008)

you can always use the attic area


----------



## Grape Ape (Jun 29, 2008)

The best would be one that you have enough room to put your stuff yet also easily access it. A drawer system while containing the items more completely will eventually get old if you always have to open a drawer and lift the item out. A plain flat shelf with an open front will allow you to easily see the items and easily retrieve them and put them back easily. A set of bins for nuts bolts and small items is also a good idea but they should be set up near the work bench area for easy reach while working.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 30, 2008)

I would say a combination of cabinets, drawers, open shelves. I have learned over the years that one kind is not always the way to go.


----------



## Larz (Jun 30, 2008)

I would also gop with a variety. Some stuff needs covering from paint splatter and other liquids, some stuff is bigger or heavier than other things and some stuff you don't use as often as other stuff.

That's why I would go with a variety.


----------



## CJ Chet (Jul 3, 2008)

Sears has some nice stuff. I used their cabinets and a kitchen counter top.


----------

